# Wide or ultra-wide angle with excellent corner performance



## JoaoPedro (Sep 28, 2012)

Good evening to all,

Knowing that there's no perfect lens, I am desperate to find an ultra-wide angle or wide angle with a performance excellent or very good in the corners.

Here's what I found with the lenses I had or still have:

*(had) 17-40mm L f4.0*: Poor in the corners at 24mm and 20mm, but unusable for me becaus it's only f4.0.

*(had) 16-35mm L f2.8 mark ii*: Very poor in the corners at 24mm and 20mm, at 16mm it was terrible. 

*(have) 20-35mm L f2.8*: Much better than all the previous ones in the corners and at any focal length, but with two probems: the minimum focusing distance is too long, only 50cm; and the lens is very prone to flare.

*(had) 24-70mm f2.8*: I always found this lens not very sharp at 2.8, and the performance in the corners was not better than 17-40.

Are the 20mm f2.8 or the 24mm f1.4 better? The lens I want doesn't exist? =) I will mostly use it at 24mm or 20mm.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 28, 2012)

Have you tried the 24L or 14L? What about the 17 or 24 Tilt-Shift lenses without using the tilt or shift? What about a 3rd party lens such as Zeiss?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2012)

The TS-E 24L II is exceptionally sharp from corner to corner, the TS-E 17mm only slightly less sharp. Either trounces the UWA zooms.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 29, 2012)

Zooms are a compromise, the Zeiss 21mm is pretty much the reference standard, as is the TS-E 17mm. For ordinary mortals, those are the best. You can undoubtedly get a cinema lens that is better, but the price is out of sight, and they will likely only cover APS-C.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 29, 2012)

I have the 24L II and it is very good in the edges/corners by F/2.8 and the center is razor sharp. It may not be as wide as you prefer if you are specifically looking to shoot sprawling landscapes but for general purpose photography, landscape and low light it is your best all around wide angle option. The 24mm TSE is F/3.5 and the 17mm TSE is F/4.


----------



## AJ (Sep 29, 2012)

Canon 24/3.5 TS, Canon 24/2.8 IS, or Zeiss 21/2.8 ZE


----------



## extremeinstability (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.lenstip.com/200.1-Lens_review-Samyang_14_mm_f_2.8_IF_ED_MC_Aspherical-Introduction.html

They have the 14mm F2.8 Samyang beating the 14mm canon in most everything except distortion. $400. Mine just arrived today and so far I wouldn't expect a whole lot more from the corners of such a lens. The 24 F2.8 II canon I just got is also good towards the corners full frame. 

http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/532-samyang14f28eosff?start=2 Just look at the samples on there. Kinda crazy resolution. Maybe 14mm is too wide for what you want?


----------



## TommyLee (Sep 29, 2012)

new to posting this forum...but read it all the time...
I like the 14L II ... already had the 16-35 II... this small efficient autofocus lens is really fun for an all day walk thru tall buildings etc...
http://www.dpreview.com/galleries/3368222485/photos
here you see a few 14mm shots.....then some other shots 
but..next pages... more 14MM shots..

only my 100L macro is as much fun - IMO


----------



## TommyLee (Sep 29, 2012)

still trying to figure how to paste a link..
or photo here.....

http://masters.galleries.dpreview.com.s3.amazonaws.com/2194013.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=14Y3MT0G2J4Y72K3ZXR2&Expires=1348883724&Signature=zJHLBKJhO6sFjiKporWFrKXXM2k%3d

http://masters.galleries.dpreview.com.s3.amazonaws.com/2194007.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=14Y3MT0G2J4Y72K3ZXR2&Expires=1348883771&Signature=gRhZYlYOBQAxBtdg0XyiAS%2bsC4s%3d

http://masters.galleries.dpreview.com.s3.amazonaws.com/2186270.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=14Y3MT0G2J4Y72K3ZXR2&Expires=1348883820&Signature=N4S2Nub96T%2fzzq%2b2i3Ua7fJ%2fbKE%3d

http://masters.galleries.dpreview.com.s3.amazonaws.com/2186269.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=14Y3MT0G2J4Y72K3ZXR2&Expires=1348883843&Signature=dUEF1XgPBbunk9Tziad3vX67934%3d


..................

I admit I am still learning where to 'put' everything...and I mean everything.....

I did rent the 24 TSE and 17 tse that Neuro mentioned ... they are wonderful....
(and thanks Neuro for all the things I read that helped me)
but I believe for a tripod...maybe the 24 is a walkaround type ...sometimes...

the 14 II has some CA/fringing..but comes out with that great LR 4.x ...
I had a great day with 14L II, 85L II and 35L (waiting for the II)
early morn is cool in the City on a summer day

what more could one wish for...??
wider than all get out and so sharp..
.......and then switch to a larger aperture than all get out (85L II)

I say get an autofocus prime .... as wide and sharp as you can afford

TOM


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 29, 2012)

JoaoPedro said:


> Good evening to all,
> 
> Knowing that there's no perfect lens, I am desperate to find an ultra-wide angle or wide angle with a performance excellent or very good in the corners.
> 
> ...



absolutely forget the 20mm
or the 24 2.8 non-IS

You need modern primes or a superduper zoom.

Basically you tried almost everyone but the ones you need to try ;D.

24 1.4 II is very good at the extreme edges, extreme corners are not perfect but ok enough (not at f/1.4 though! gotta stop down some)

24 T&S II has good corners

zeiss is pretty decent

24 2.8 IS is apparently sharp there stopped down

17 T&S might not be bad

samayng 14mm is actually pretty sharp stopped down there is seems, VERY wide and good deal of distortion though

the samples from the new 24-70 II look decent, stopped down a bit, other than maybe the extreme corners (but extreme edges appear to be very sharp stopped down a bit it would seem)


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 29, 2012)

I have the 20mm and 50d and 5diii. I love the lens, and I find it sharp compared to other wide angle lenses, but it is certainly not the sharpest thing out there. I'm not sure that you're ever going to get something really sharp when you go super wide because of the distortion, but I am no expert.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 29, 2012)

If you're on a budget and don't mind manual focus, pick up an old Nikon 20mm f/2.8 AI or AI-s and put an F<>EF adapter on it. I use one of these oldies on my D800 and it's a terrific lens, sharp right out except for the extreme little bits in the corners. Use it for all kinds of landscape work.

Other than the Canon T&S and the one Zeiss 21mm someone mentioned and there's the 14mm Samyang (with lots of distortion in the central area) there's virtually nothing available for across the frame sharp glass for some reason.

Canon's pricey new 24 and 28mm IS lenses may be decent; i haven't tried them but from what I've seen for tests, published on SLRgear, their corners are much improved but still not great.

Nikon's 14-24mm can also be used with an adapter
and their 17-35mm f/2.8 is better than Canon's 17-40 in the outer regions as well, tho 2x the $.


----------



## JoaoPedro (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you all.

Will find a way to try a 24mm T&S or a Zeiss 21mm.


----------



## @!ex (Sep 29, 2012)

The 14LII is crazy sharp in the corners. LOVE this lens, and I've shot with a LOT of UWA lenses. I'll let a couple examples I shot last weekend do the talking:




Fools Gold by @!ex, on Flickr




Light Pollution by @!ex, on Flickr

This one is a 5 minute exposure so the sharpness isn' really great, but it shows what you can do with a rear filter.



Road to Eldorado by @!ex, on Flickr




End of the Road by @!ex, on Flickr




DOF for Miles (literally) by @!ex, on Flickr




Sitting on the Dock by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 29, 2012)

extremeinstability said:


> http://www.lenstip.com/200.1-Lens_review-Samyang_14_mm_f_2.8_IF_ED_MC_Aspherical-Introduction.html
> 
> They have the 14mm F2.8 Samyang beating the 14mm canon in most everything except distortion. $400. Mine just arrived today and so far I wouldn't expect a whole lot more from the corners of such a lens. The 24 F2.8 II canon I just got is also good towards the corners full frame.
> 
> http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/532-samyang14f28eosff?start=2 Just look at the samples on there. Kinda crazy resolution. Maybe 14mm is too wide for what you want?



Considering the 14mm F2.8 Samyang myself as the 14L II is out of my budget for such a specialty lens. Am a little worried about possible QC issues with the Samyang though, it really is that cheap! :


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 29, 2012)

I haven't tried it myself, but the reviews I've read are good, although they say it isn't as sharp as it's big brother the 21mm, but also consider the Zeiss 18mm f/3.5 Distagon if you need something a little wider. It's cheaper than most of the others available, such as the Zeiss 21, Canon f/1.4 24 MkII and 14 MkII, as well as the tilt/shift options.


----------



## PavelR (Sep 29, 2012)

The only sharp wide lenses are: 35L, 24TS II
(14L vs 24TS II: http://the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=454&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=2&LensComp=486&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=1)


----------



## scarbo (Sep 29, 2012)

PavelR said:


> The only sharp wide lenses are: 35L, 24TS II
> (14L vs 24TS II: http://the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=454&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=2&LensComp=486&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=1)


And the Canon f/1.4 24mm II.


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 29, 2012)

I am amazed how sharp the corners are on my Tamron 17-35 f/2.8-4. Not super sharp but as good as a 17-40. Plus $295 wasn't too bad a deal for it since the center is as good as a 16-35 and the CA and distortion is not too bad and if there is some it's easily correctable. It also uses my B+W Haze MRC off my old 10-22!


----------



## PavelR (Sep 30, 2012)

scarbo said:


> PavelR said:
> 
> 
> > The only sharp wide lenses are: 35L, 24TS II
> ...


I do not think so:
http://the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=480&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=5&LensComp=486&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=1
But if AF is needed, there is no other way...


----------



## scarbo (Sep 30, 2012)

PavelR said:


> scarbo said:
> 
> 
> > PavelR said:
> ...


It's not as sharp as the 24L TS-E II, but it's very similar to the 35L f/1.4.


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Sep 30, 2012)

Take the 24 tse and you won't regret it. Sharp as it gets and providing you with all the possibilities you need when it comes to perspective.


----------



## PavelR (Sep 30, 2012)

scarbo said:


> PavelR said:
> 
> 
> > scarbo said:
> ...


24/1.4II is visibly worse than 35/1.4 thus for example video is much better with 35/1.4.
Actually 35/1.4 is my widest rectilinear lens because I am not able to manually focus with 85/1.4, 135/2, thus I do not have 24TSII...


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 30, 2012)

PavelR said:


> scarbo said:
> 
> 
> > PavelR said:
> ...


To me, there doesn't look to be a difference, however, how lenses act in the field is far more important to me and if you need wider than 35mm, then the 35 f/1.4 isn't really going to be much use. 35mm is barely wideangle. Generally speaking, a 24mm lens is a landscape lens (although it does of course have other uses) and at f/8 to f/16 (by which time diffraction degrades sharpness), the 24 f/1,4 is plenty sharp enough, giving very good detail. It also has nice tonal qualities and contrast. From the reviews I read when trying to decide what to go for, the Zeiss 21mm was a similar sharpness overall (although possibly slightly sharper in the corners), agian with good contrast, but with a different look, which could suit some more than others.


----------



## insanitybeard (Oct 1, 2012)

@!ex, some fantastic images there. Where were they taken?


----------



## @!ex (Oct 2, 2012)

insanitybeard said:


> @!ex, some fantastic images there. Where were they taken?



Thanks! Most in or around Breckenridge and Vail, CO, and one on the coast near San Francisco.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 2, 2012)

The Zeiss 15mm is the best I've ever seen, If you can afford it.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 5, 2012)

mrsfotografie said:


> extremeinstability said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.lenstip.com/200.1-Lens_review-Samyang_14_mm_f_2.8_IF_ED_MC_Aspherical-Introduction.html
> ...



14mm is in! A few quick shots and I'm impressed with the whole package for only 320 euro's 8)


----------



## extremeinstability (Oct 5, 2012)

mrsfotografie said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > extremeinstability said:
> ...



Cool. Mine is pretty impressive so far as well. One thing I've noted is according to lenstip the canon only beat it in distortion, build and having autofocus. Pretty fast I'm noticing their vignetting results having it better than the Canon just isn't true. So Canon wins that one too. I'm not sure how useful it will be at F2.8. But anyway, lenstip has it -2.58 EV full open fall off, while they have the canon -3.00. I used the Canon earlier this year and it was clear pretty fast with this Samyang it's vignetting wide open was even more severe. Photozone has this the right way and backward from what lenstip says. 

I also just bought a 50mm F1.4 and noticed in looking at the options lenstip had the sigma and even the 1.4 zeiss smoking the canon wide open and stopped down. Like the canon looked like ass. I look at photozone and the opposite again. Picked up the canon 50 1.4 yesterday and it is great. I guess I'm not so excited for lenstip reviews at this point. Or perhaps it's just reviews in general are in a way kinda pointless given how so many don't at all match up with others. Like you have to find 4 or 5 and pick the winners that way. Or just buy the dang things. 

Figured since I'd been praising the samyang over the canon so much that I'd mention this anyway. You stop that thing to F4 and still a lot of vignetting but by F5.6 it's a non-issue and gone by F8. I'm amazed it is so sharp even wide open though, corner to corner full frame. Also the flare deal is a nice thing to see as well. I can point it at the sun with no worry. There's only one small angle to hold it with the sun way in the corner to get that flare to shoot across. It's such a tiny range it's not an issue.


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 5, 2012)

JoaoPedro said:


> Good evening to all,
> 
> *(have) 20-35mm L f2.8*: Much better than all the previous ones in the corners and at any focal length, but with two probems: the minimum focusing distance is too long, only 50cm; and the lens is very prone to flare.



Is there any chance a short extension tube would help with minimum focus distance problem? That doesn't help with flare, but might help for many shots. I'm just assuming that if you're focusing inside 50cm you're willing to give up infinity-focus.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 5, 2012)

extremeinstability said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



It's too early to report back on my experience as I still have to take the thing out in the field. I'm not too worried about its shortcomings though as resolution and a lack of chromatic aberration are the highest priority to me. Distortion and vignetting I can live with as I intend to use it in a more artistic sense - not for architecture etc. The color rendition looks good too at first glance. I'm a happy camper and looking forward to my first photo-shoot with it


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 5, 2012)

mrsfotografie said:


> extremeinstability said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



I'm interested in this as well. Definitely not a lens I'd be looking for for architecture, or necessarily for landscape although I might use it some for that occasionally. With 14mm you can do a lot different things artistically!


----------



## extremeinstability (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is one from last night with a couple full sized crops. I didn't do any sharpening just the default setting in CS6 raw converter. Pretty good even on the edge to get the bare tree tops showing way out there. 

http://www.extremeinstability.com/stormpics/2012/lake.jpg

http://www.extremeinstability.com/stormpics/2012/lake-edge-crop.jpg

http://www.extremeinstability.com/stormpics/2012/lake-center-crop.jpg

I just got that lens, the 50 F1.4 canon and the 24mm F1.4 canon. I plan to do some examples on the site like full sized crops at various apertures, mostly for full frame corner examples. So fwiw there'd probably be more examples of the samyang on that. Also do the real world vignetting samples. From a brief glance at some I did, it doesn't seem the wide open corners are really any softer than stopped down. So you don't even need to stop down for the corners. Vignetting quite a lot happier at F5.6. And even the heavy vignetting at F2.8 can work obviously, so long as it's not a very high dynamic range scene, which you cold then count on banding when prying that open. 

I don't know what I shot that at. Between F5.6 and F8. Probably F8. It was at 1/8th a second with no mirror locking up done. (my stupid 5D II won't shoot correctly with live view on either...shows it right by the photo is way blown out....turn live view off and take it instead and it is fine...annoying)


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 6, 2012)

extremeinstability said:


> Here is one from last night with a couple full sized crops. I didn't do any sharpening just the default setting in CS6 raw converter. Pretty good even on the edge to get the bare tree tops showing way out there.
> 
> http://www.extremeinstability.com/stormpics/2012/lake.jpg
> 
> ...



Great colors in the sky and reflected on the lake. Any way you could try out a more well lit scene and do full sizes crops of the corners and edges as well?


----------



## extremeinstability (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah I can eventually. Waiting on the 24 to get back on Tuesday then run them all through some paces. But there are some great full size examples to look at here: http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/532-samyang14f28eosff?start=2 The two lower left ones in particular were pretty good for judging.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 6, 2012)

extremeinstability said:


> Yeah I can eventually. Waiting on the 24 to get back on Tuesday then run them all through some paces. But there are some great full size examples to look at here: http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/532-samyang14f28eosff?start=2 The two lower left ones in particular were pretty good for judging.



Looks to me like it's pretty sharp towards the edges/corners, although with the corners you get that awesome crazy perspective distortion 8) I'm liking this...I think I'll put this on the list for a holiday buy if they do a sale and/or I find the money. Or I win the lotto and buy all the rest of the lenses on my list. I can dream, right?


----------



## te4o (Oct 6, 2012)

Try a Zeiss 25 f2 before you go ahead with your purchase.
http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/713-zeiss25f2eosff?start=1

It is the new WA from Zeiss. 
The 21 is a bit oldish, the new has more "micro"contrast and better colours, as well as corner sharpness. Less moustache as well . 
The only problem with it is - when you have one of them you want more of them...


----------



## killswitch (Oct 6, 2012)

Damn, I cant believe how awesome this lens is for its price. I just checked out photozone's samples and the ones in samyang flickr groups. Freakin sharp and lovely contrast!  The corners are amazing for its class!


----------



## John MARK (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't know what I shot that at. Between F5.6 and F8. Probably F8. It was at 1/8th a second with no mirror locking up done. (my stupid 5D II won't shoot correctly with live view on either...shows it right by the photo is way blown out....turn live view off and take it instead and it is fine...annoying)
[/quote]
*
Had the same problem with my 60D in Live View Mode : exposure all messed up and I kept cursing against my poor camera... until I used the eyepiece cover !!

For the 5D II, see User Manual p.100 ... does that help ?

good luck *


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 6, 2012)

killswitch said:


> Damn, I cant believe how awesome this lens is for its price. I just checked out photozone's samples and the ones in samyang flickr groups. Freakin sharp and lovely contrast!  The corners are amazing for its class!



;D This Sammy 14 deserves a nickname. Any suggestions? ;D


----------



## extremeinstability (Oct 6, 2012)

John MARK said:


> I don't know what I shot that at. Between F5.6 and F8. Probably F8. It was at 1/8th a second with no mirror locking up done. (my stupid 5D II won't shoot correctly with live view on either...shows it right by the photo is way blown out....turn live view off and take it instead and it is fine...annoying)


*
Had the same problem with my 60D in Live View Mode : exposure all messed up and I kept cursing against my poor camera... until I used the eyepiece cover !!

For the 5D II, see User Manual p.100 ... does that help ?

good luck *
[/quote]

Thanks for the idea but it can't be that. I've used live view on a lot of cameras and even the 5D II I had in the past. I bought this one used and there's simply something screwed up. Never had anything like it on all the others with live view. Doesn't do it just using bulb for stuff and doesn't even do it with mirror lock up. Something about when taking the shot in live view it's like it must be starting the exposure early or well not closing the shutter as fast. Some sort of delay that is leaving the exposure crazy off on the bright side. I can be dialing down the shutter till the live view image is black, yet I take the shto and there it is nice and bright lol. BUt if I had turned live view off at tht point and then taken the photo it would be black. Like the live view image has the exposure correct, you just can't get that to happen if you snap the photo with live view on. Shut it off and it's fine. I even tried mirror lock up and it works fine from there too. It's so odd.


----------



## KyleSTL (Oct 6, 2012)

mrsfotografie said:


> killswitch said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I cant believe how awesome this lens is for its price. I just checked out photozone's samples and the ones in samyang flickr groups. Freakin sharp and lovely contrast!  The corners are amazing for its class!
> ...



Samawide (a play on samurai)


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 6, 2012)

te4o said:


> Try a Zeiss 25 f2 before you go ahead with your purchase.
> http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/713-zeiss25f2eosff?start=1
> 
> It is the new WA from Zeiss.
> ...



Heh...well...if it was near the same price as the Samyang 14mm, I'd be much more likely to get it. Although a 25mm is a different use than a 14mm, so not quite as comparable.


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 6, 2012)

*nick for Samyang*

I'll call you 'Manny'


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 7, 2012)

I enjoyed my Samyang 14mm for a couple shots at the zoo today. It takes a little getting used to MF without focus confirmation but I'm happy I get the benefits from the precision matte focus screen in my 5DmkII. I found it's easiest to focus wide open, then stop down (like canon AF works).

Because in several reviews it was mentioned that infinity was not at the infinity focus mark, I did a quick test to confirm this and happy to report my focus scale is OK! I also noticed the infinity mark on my my focus scale is in a different position and has a leader, other than the one on Photozone. Looks like Samyang does silent updates  

Shooting into the sun there was significant lens flare shooting wide open, but it immediately disappeared when slightly stopping down the diaphragm. I kinda like this sun burst effect though.

Sun shot and focus test:

First shot: at infinity, f/2.8
Second shot: at ~1m, f/2.8

As said before, the lens flare disappeared when stopping down.

All in all, great colors and I love the creative potential for this lens.


----------

